# New crowntail male! Name??



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

I went to Pestmart today and saw the CUTEST little guy ever!!! :O 
SO I had to get him :< 
I need a name... what do you guys think? I was thinking of Magic... ?


----------



## LuckyFish (Apr 3, 2011)

ooh! It looks like an Ares to me!! ya know... greek god of war. ;D


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

oooohhhh! I like that name!!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

He looks like a Jareth to me....Magic is good too though. ^^ He's so pretty.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

haha thanks! yeah I saw him and fell in love!~


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

He's adorable! What about . . . . Sylvester? It just popped into my head.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Your welcome! He's a lovely find! Congrats.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Awe he is really cute. <3


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

Houdini or Mars or Rover!!!! sorry I'm bad at names.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Very pretty boy! His red is so bright. 

Claude comes to mind. lol

But Magic suits him nicely.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

He's adorable! Magic or Magician!


----------



## jesstanner (Apr 5, 2011)

Aleta (means fin in spanish)
Flo
Floyd
I also liked someones post of sylvester! He's really cute...I just bought my first betta yesterday and named him pez (fish in spanish)


----------



## ansalong (Nov 3, 2010)

He is so cute!!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Jess- OMG Pez is such a cute name!!!  Congrats on your first betta! Take care of him well! 
I actually think I'll go with Mars! I LOVE IT!    thanks guys!!!! <3


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

yayyyyyy!!!!


----------

